# I was in a fender bender and called my insurance...



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

...I was at fault, and they had no issue.

Just a snapshot of how drivers here can exaggerate insurance situations.

They clarified ahead of time I would be covered when I asked and they covered me.

No dropping me, no increase in rates, and they knew I was an Uber driver and assured me I would be covered except for periods 2 and 3.

Put claim in app, one phone call to me for a few details, done.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Who's your insurance company?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Depends on what State you're in. Oregon, for instance, it's against the law to use your car for commercial purposes AT ANY TIME without carrying commercial insurance. A personal policy doesn't cut it here. But drivers seem to be willing to take the gamble, so what the heck. If you drive for Uber, what do you have to lose?


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> ...I was at fault, and they had no issue.
> 
> Just a snapshot of how drivers here can exaggerate insurance situations.
> 
> ...





phillipzx3 said:


> Depends on what State you're in. Oregon, for instance, it's against the law to use your car for commercial purposes AT ANY TIME without carrying commercial insurance. A personal policy doesn't cut it here. But drivers seem to be willing to take the gamble, so what the heck. If you drive for Uber, what do you have to lose?


Best bet is to get ahold of your actual insurance policy booklet. Read the exclusions section. Look for the wording about ridesharing. If you don't have the booklet call your insurance company and ask them to send you one. Or better yet if you have an agent, have them do the work and ask them to show you where the rideshare section is. Each state has different policies, however MOST will exclude rideshare. You have to buy extra coverage for the 3 periods. Some companies can offer coverage for period 1 and some offer for all 3


----------

